# The ONLY SOLUTION to Afghanistan, and/or Pakistan.



## gautama (Dec 1, 2009)

THE ONLY SOLUTION TO AFGHANISTAN, AND/OR PAKISTAN.

It is a "given" that the present Karzai Afghanistani Govt is corrupt, and probably will remain corrupt. And, what is discouraging, it will be replaced by a govt that will be similarly corrupt.

There is a strong possibility, verging on it being a FACT, that the Pakistani Govt WHICH HAS NUCLEAR BOMBS ......IS ALSO CORRUPT.

However, with the Pakistanis it is apparent that, whilst tottering on siding with the Taliban (and the Al Queda), there are strong factions within Pakistan that PREVENT Pakistan from being under the TOTAL CONTROL of the  Taliban, or the Al Queda ..... RIGHT NOW.

HOWEVER, THERE SEEMS TO BE NO DOUBT WHATSOEVER THAT IF AMERICA LEAVES ..... OR VACILLATES IN ITS RESOLVE TO DEFEAT THE TALIBAN, AND/OR ALQUEDA ( and these two enemies of America are not necessarily unified)........THEN AFGHANISTAN WILL BE UNDER THE TALIBAN (with Al Queda having a great UN-American influence on Afghanistan).  And, with that neighbour,  NUCLEAR-ARMED PAKISTAN will in all probablilty go under the TOTAL CONTROL OF THE CRAZED ISLAMIC ENEMIES OF AMERICA.

THAT IS THE SITUATION WE ARE IN.

WHAT TO DO ?????

ANSWER: SEND IN A MASSIVE FORCE OF OVER 100,000 MEN......OR MORE. Enough of a force that will convince EACH AND EVERY VILLAGE that there shouldn't be any FEAR that we are there as a TEMPORARY FORCE. A TEMPORARY FORCE, which upon leaving, will have them SLAUGHTERED by the TALIBAN.

THAT IS THE SOLUTION.

Once the infra-structure is established. THEN, and only THEN can we hope that the Afghanistanis will develope a government that will be viable with the principles of "GOOD" Government.

THERE IS ONLY A MILITARY SOLUTION TO THIS PROBLEM. EITHER THAT OR AFHGANISTAN AND NUCLEAR ARMED PAKISTAN WILL BOTH BE UNDER THE CONTROL OF CRAZED ISLAMOFASCISTS.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Dec 1, 2009)

gautama said:


> THE ONLY SOLUTION TO AFGHANISTAN, AND/OR PAKISTAN.
> 
> It is a "given" that the present Karzai Afghanistani Govt is corrupt, and probably will remain corrupt. And, what is discouraging, it will be replaced by a govt that will be similarly corrupt.
> 
> ...



Great idea!  Now, if we could only find a country or countries that actually had 100,000 troops to send to Afghanistan and could afford to do so....


----------



## pete (Dec 1, 2009)

gautama said:


> THE ONLY SOLUTION TO AFGHANISTAN, AND/OR PAKISTAN.
> 
> It is a "given" that the present Karzai Afghanistani Govt is corrupt, and probably will remain corrupt. And, what is discouraging, it will be replaced by a govt that will be similarly corrupt.
> 
> ...



Yup ... shock and awe so to speak.
Cant send in 100 to fight 100 that will make them stronger.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 1, 2009)

gautama said:


> THE ONLY SOLUTION TO AFGHANISTAN, AND/OR PAKISTAN.
> 
> It is a "given" that the present Karzai Afghanistani Govt is corrupt, and probably will remain corrupt. And, what is discouraging, it will be replaced by a govt that will be similarly corrupt.
> 
> ...



Do you EVER have anything of value to post?


----------



## rdean (Dec 1, 2009)

gautama said:


> THE ONLY SOLUTION TO AFGHANISTAN, AND/OR PAKISTAN.
> 
> It is a "given" that the present Karzai Afghanistani Govt is corrupt, and probably will remain corrupt. And, what is discouraging, it will be replaced by a govt that will be similarly corrupt.
> 
> ...



That's a guess.  That is Republican fear mongering.  You might as well be reading tea leaves.

Look at Iran.  It is falling apart.  If America attacked like the Republicans demanded, the people would have rallied around their president, who they loathe, just to fight us.  So far, Obama has been correct.  

Whose to say that if we wound down our presence in Afghanistan and supported the right groups, instead of shooting at everybody, what we might achieve?


----------



## gautama (Dec 1, 2009)

VaYank5150 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > THE ONLY SOLUTION TO AFGHANISTAN, AND/OR PAKISTAN.
> ...





My solution is the ONLY  solution.

I doubt if even a 100,000 men will be enough. We will probably need around 250,000.

Where will we get the troops ?

Thanks to the MARXIST Obami Salami, the unemployment rate will probably jump to 15-17%. A goodly portion of these unemployed could be used to make up the 100,00 to 250,000 troops.

THE ALTERNATIVE IS THE INEVITABLE CONTROL OF AFGHANISTAN AND NUCLEAR-ARMED PAKISTAN BY THE CRAZED ISLAMOFASCISTS WHOSE AVOWED OFT-REPEATED GOAL IS TO DESTROY THE "GREAT SATAN"...... AMERICA.


----------



## gautama (Dec 1, 2009)

rdean said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > THE ONLY SOLUTION TO AFGHANISTAN, AND/OR PAKISTAN.
> ...



YOU LOOK AT IRAN !!!!

Thes Islamofascists are in GREATER CONTROL NOW then they have ever been.

AND, THE IRANIAN ISLAMOFASCISTS ARE OPENLY  BAITING AMERICA !!!!

You Liebtards keep flipp-flopping around in La La Land. 

HOWZABOUT THE REALITY THAT MARXIST OBAMI SALAMI AND HIS PROMINENT SIDEKICKS PELOSI AND HOLDER ARE  MUNCHING THE TUMBLEWEED !!!!!

CAN YOU DENY THAT ?!?!?


----------



## rdean (Dec 1, 2009)

gautama said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Republicans think they can just fight the world.  Bomb everybody.  Failure upon failure and they still think they have the answer.  If we could only kill some more.  Just kill.  That will keep us safe for sure.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Dec 1, 2009)

gautama said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



So, with YOUR plan, THE INEVITABLE CONTROL OF AFGHANISTAN AND NUCLEAR-ARMED PAKISTAN BY THE CRAZED AMERICAN WAR MONGERS WHOSE AVOWED OFT-REPEATED GOAL IS TO DESTROY THE "GREAT SATAN"...... ANYTHING NOT REPUBLICAN?


----------



## gautama (Dec 1, 2009)

VaYank5150 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



VaYankyPanky,

Read the crap you wrote: "CRAZED AMERICAN WAR MONGERS WHOSE AVOWED OFT-REPEATED GOAL IS TO DESTROY THE "GREAT SATAN"...... ANYTHING NOT REPUBLICAN? "

Well, what should one expect from a typical Liebtard, who just LOoooooooooves to lick up the MusLAME doodoo.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Dec 1, 2009)

gautama said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Thanks for proving my point.  You asshats are so easy to pin down...


----------



## gautama (Dec 1, 2009)

rdean said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Deanybeany,

Deflection with transparent crappola....and more deflection with transparent crappola.

I repeat my unanswered QUESTIONS:

"HOWZABOUT THE REALITY THAT MARXIST OBAMI SALAMI AND HIS PROMINENT SIDEKICKS PELOSI AND HOLDER ARE  MUNCHING THE TUMBLEWEED !!!!!

CAN YOU DENY THAT ?!?!?"

Answer the above Liebtard !!!!

Or, will it be the usual Liebtard MO of answering a question with an obfuscating question, 1/2 truths, distortions, and/or OUTRIGHT LIES.....

C'mon now, you LIebtards have been trained by the NUMERO UNO in Obfuscation and LIES, The Grand Maestro himself: The MARXIST Political Charlatan Obami Salami.


----------



## gautama (Dec 1, 2009)

BACK TO THE THREAD.

THE MOST IMPORTANT DECISION FACING THE WORLD:

WE MUST STOP THE ISLAMOFASCIST SWINE IN AFGHANISTAN AND PAKISTAN NOW !!!!

The window of opportunity is closing. ESPECIALLY WITH IRAN GETTING THE NUKES thanks to our dithering MARXIST POLITICAL CHARLATAN weak-knee hopey-hopey "for the worse" changey-changey..... Obami Salami.

If we dither, and/or  even IMPLY that we are going to pullout WITHOUT A TOTAL VICTORY then WE ARE SIMPLY POSTPONING THE INEVITABLE:

NUCLEAR WAR......or more likely, DECADES upon DECADES of wrangling with NUCLEAR ARMED ISLAMOFASCISTS THREATENING TO BLOW US UP.

And, perhaps doing just that with their suitcase nuke-bombs .......making America a sort of a larger Israel for their fun & games.


----------



## rdean (Dec 1, 2009)

gautama said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Can I deny that?  Not sure.  I've never studied "moron" so it's difficult to understand what you are talking about.  Can you say it in plain English?  Perhaps with supporting data?  
Well?

Thought so.


----------



## gautama (Dec 1, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > THE ONLY SOLUTION TO AFGHANISTAN, AND/OR PAKISTAN.
> ...



WingyDingy:

Your usual Liebtard UNSUBSTANTIATED vomit that has all the validity of a fart in a hurricane.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 1, 2009)

It would take another major terrorist attack on US soil for the American public to support that kind of escalation in Afghanistan.


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

rdean said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Deanybeanie,

Can ANYONE, including your brighter Liebtards read your muddled crap "about studying 'moron' etc...." and conceivably regard that as even a semi-intelligent response to my questions ???? 

Conclusion: You are too stupid to be bothered with.


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> It would take another major terrorist attack on US soil for the American public to support that kind of escalation in Afghanistan.



Article 15, that's the first intelligent opinion you uttered that I know of.

Unfortunately, I think you are correct.


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

Consider the brainless Liebtards just on this thread: Vavankypanky, deanieweanie, wingydingy. And I am POSITIVE that the other politically insane Liebtards on this Forum are in the same terminal comatose state......does one think that ANYONE of these political idiots would be willing to commit themselves to MY TYPE OF A SOLUTION, THE ONLY SOLUTION with even a DOZEN "wake up" calls similar to the Islamofascist Murdering Maj Hasan and his OBVIOUS JIHADISM ?????


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hassan is an American citizen not a terror cell operating out of A-Stan.


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Hassan is an American citizen not a terror cell operating out of A-Stan.



My opinion: more than likely he is acting independently. However, it is very clear that he is (1) an Islamofascist. And, (2) he is a crazed Jihadist. 

This Hasan creep is still indicative of America's Islamofascist "ENEMY WITHIN", along with the overwhelming number of MusLames in America who would put their RELIGION'S "INTERESTS" above their PATRIOTIC DUTY to their country.

While it is true that the OVERWHELMING NUMBER of Religious people (whether they be Christians, followers of Judaism, Buddhists, etc) would do the same.....the CRITICAL DIFFERENCE is that the Thief and Pedophile's CLEARCUT INSTRUCTION in the Quran is the subjugation of the infidel to Islam is BY ANY AND ALL MEANS, i.e. "by word OR SWORD". The more devout the MusLame, the more dangerous he is.

Thus, Maj Hasan is merely the tip of a GIANT MUSLAME ICEBERG. And the overwhelming Muslame Population are merely "ticking time bombs".

BTW, recently, Switzerland is one of the few countries that has learned about the imminent danger of their country (observing the MusLame encroachment in Scandinavian countries, England, France,  etc.) being violated by Islam's encroachment on the essence of their country's well being. Switzerland has banned the building of minarets, which one of the Prime Ministers of Turkey proudly called "the bayonets of Islam" in non-Muslame countries.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 2, 2009)

We get it.  You don't like Muslims.

My point is that no matter how many "Hassan" like incidents we have (where born and raised Americans commit acts of terror or treason however you define it) they wont serve as justification to escalate a war thousands of miles away.

It's thinking like that that got us into Iraq.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Dec 2, 2009)

gautama said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hassan is an American citizen not a terror cell operating out of A-Stan.
> ...



I wouldn't be so quick to lable him.  The facts of this case are not all in yet.  He will testify in his own words at some point...in the mean time it is best we just let sleeping dogs lie.  If he admits what you say then have at it.


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> We get it.  You don't like Muslims.
> 
> My point is that no matter how many "Hassan" like incidents we have (where born and raised Americans commit acts of terror or treason however you define it) they wont serve as justification to escalate a war thousands of miles away.
> 
> It's thinking like that that got us into Iraq.



Article 15,

I gave you too much credit.

YOU ARE MISSING THE POINT.

The Maj Hasan Islamic Whackjobs make the "ENEMY WITHIN" a fertile ground for INEVITABLY more organized MusLame depredations.

Your statement: "We get it.  You don't like Muslims."..... Is as pertinent as the fact that "I don't like eating onions with ice cream", or something as inane as that.

The ONLY reason I don't "like" MusLames is that THEY ARE A DANGER TO AMERICA .......AND TO EVERY NON-MUSLAME COUNTRY IN THE WORLD !!!!

And, these WHACKED-OUT MUSLAMES, who are INDIOCRINATED, nay BRAINWASHED, by their CRAZED IMAMS ......follow the INSTRUCTIONS of the Thief and Pedophile Muhahahahahamed whose CLEARCUT GOAL IS TURNING THE WORLD INTO A CALIPHATE OF ISLAM "BY WORD OR SWORD".

Having  a Muslame dominated country like a NUCLEAR ARMED PAKISTAN is bad enough. Even though Pakistan is a MusLame country, there still seem to be enough Pakistani MusLames that consider their country's NATIONALISTIC or SECULAR GOALS on par with the CRAZED PRECEPTS of ISLAM. Or, MusLame countries like Saudi Arabia, where the Wahhabe  Imam Whackjobs are held in check by the GREED of the Oily Sheiks.

But, with a country like SOON-TO-BE NUCLEAR IRAN, where the CRAZED Islamic Theology is in TOTAL CONTROL ......there is an IMMINENT DANGER TO THE WORLD.

ADD TO THAT THE AFGHANISTAN and the EASILY INFLUENCED PAKISTAN ........ AND A WORLD CONFLAGRATION IS A REAL OR AN INEVITABLE POSSIBILITY.

If you still don't GEDDIT, then I'm thru with wasting my time on you.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 2, 2009)

lol ...

Did you really believe that I was going to come around to your way of extremely alarmist, hate-filled thinking?


----------



## Douger (Dec 2, 2009)

You guys watch too much TV.
Here's the answer. Spray planes.
You call up the largest corporations in the world that raise pork. You tell them to render ALL of the fat that they have.
You fly over and spray, Vietnam style.Operation Agent Oink
You follow the spray plane with B52's loaded with hogs heads and " bomb' them.
Allah can no longer accept them. Mass suicides like never seen before take place.
Movie over !


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> lol ...
> 
> Did you really believe that I was going to come around to your way of extremely alarmist, hate-filled thinking?



Article 15,

I shoulda known better.

Once a Liebtard, always a Liebtard


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 2, 2009)

gautama said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > lol ...
> ...



Dude, when you go all Captain Crazypants I'm going to disagree with you.  Learn to deal with that.


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

Douger said:


> You guys watch too much TV.
> Here's the answer. Spray planes.
> You call up the largest corporations in the world that raise pork. You tell them to render ALL of the fat that they have.
> You fly over and spray, Vietnam style.Operation Agent Oink
> ...



Douger, 



Brilliant solution.

And, as to our American MusLame "ENEMY WITHIN ": vaccinate the sonsabitches by injecting them with PIGSHIT.


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



I don't "deal" with pigshit. 

I flush Liebtards down the nearest toilet bowl.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 2, 2009)

gautama said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



*shrug*

Alrighty ... then I will just have return to treating you like a total nutter.  No hair off my ass.


----------



## Mike458877 (Dec 2, 2009)

rdean said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > THE ONLY SOLUTION TO AFGHANISTAN, AND/OR PAKISTAN.
> ...





I agree that an attack on Iran would help to pull many of those in decent back to the hardliners, if not totally, in the short term. 

However, I beg to differ on Iran falling apart. Thus far they have more than readily handled the decent and they are together enough to speak as one uniform government to the world and to reject all reasonable offers. 

So I think you are comparing apples to oranges here. 

Further, how has Obama been correct? What has he achieved? 

Finally, taking a passive approach to the bad guys in Afghanistan will only get you swallowed up by those same bad guys. both sides of the coin have to be played and even then, the situation is nearly impossible to truly get ideal end results. 

Mike


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Article 15,

No hair off your ass ?????

Hmmmmmmmm.......Putting together your avatar,  exhibiting your fascination for the negroid (and even the semi-negroids such as your obvious adulation of the MARXIST Obami Salami), your  self chosen monicker (indicating that you are a small time crook, albeit a military one), and your concern about the "hair on your ass".......are you implying that hair on your money-making ass is of monumental importance to the negroids who will undoubtedly fondle you once you get back into the prison population ????

You are somewhat like a jigsaw puzzle that solves itself using YOUR OWN CLUES. It all fits like negroid OJ's  glove.....and in YOUR case: "if it fit....you don't acquit."


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 2, 2009)

gautama said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Keep swinging ... maybe some day you'll connect


----------



## rdean (Dec 2, 2009)

gautama said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > It would take another major terrorist attack on US soil for the American public to support that kind of escalation in Afghanistan.
> ...



Are you saying you support an attack against the US?  Or that you hope for an attack?  So that we, "what"?  Why would an attack be "good"?


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

rdean said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




Deanieweanie, I know that this won't help a brainless Liebtard like you, but here it is anyway: 

Political Idiots, i.e. Liebtards, are so  COMATOSE that the ONLY ISLAMIC terrorism that would make them aware of the Danger that MusLames pose is:]"It would take another major terrorist attack on US soil (LIKE 9/11) for the American public (LIKE THE LIEBTARDS) to support that kind of escalation in Afghanistan......BUT EVEN THEN I DOUBT IT !!!!

GEDDIT ??????


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



You remind me of the Mexican Boxers who invariably "smile" when they get walloped. 

Now, you and I......and the readers (including the Liebtards)...... KNOW if I am "connecting", or not. 

'Nuff said. No sense dragging out the OBVIOUS. 

Unless, of course, you (or your fellow Liebtards) want to salvage the little that a bloodied blob of protoplasm like you can muster by puking out some inane "last word".... which I will grant you.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 2, 2009)

You remind me of some immature lil' child trying to act tough on the playground.  Go find someone like ABS, I'm sure he'd be more than happy to exchange creative insults with you.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Dec 2, 2009)

gautama said:


> Consider the brainless Liebtards just on this thread: Vavankypanky, deanieweanie, wingydingy. And I am POSITIVE that the other politically insane Liebtards on this Forum are in the same terminal comatose state......does one think that ANYONE of these political idiots would be willing to commit themselves to MY TYPE OF A SOLUTION, THE ONLY SOLUTION with even a DOZEN "wake up" calls similar to the Islamofascist Murdering Maj Hasan and his OBVIOUS JIHADISM ?????



Sure I would.  On one condition...you go to the local recruiter and request to be part of the larger force heading for Afghanistan.  Deal?


----------



## gautama (Dec 2, 2009)

VaYank5150 said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Consider the brainless Liebtards just on this thread: Vavankypanky, deanieweanie, wingydingy. And I am POSITIVE that the other politically insane Liebtards on this Forum are in the same terminal comatose state......does one think that ANYONE of these political idiots would be willing to commit themselves to MY TYPE OF A SOLUTION, THE ONLY SOLUTION with even a DOZEN "wake up" calls similar to the Islamofascist Murdering Maj Hasan and his OBVIOUS JIHADISM ?????
> ...



VA Hanky Panky, I had two tours (CONUS, 6 yrs) and TWO purple Hearts. I did my duty. Have you ??? Returned ONLY because I have a family business to run.

On the other hand, I'm glad you do NOT volunteer for combat. I'd hate to have established Liebtard TRAITORS like you on my flanks.


----------

